# Two quick competition questions



## smoke_chef (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello all,

    I have two quick competition questions.

    1. I just finished reading the 2009 two page document of rules for the KCBS. I was expecting it to be a book so I was relieved to find out that it’s pretty simple common sense stuff. However, I was hoping to see if there were regulations on the size of one’s rig. Regardless of what some may say, size always matters! I would hate to build my dream rig only to find out that it’s to long for competition.

    2. What is the other big circuit that Pit Masters follows? Not KCBS but the one that Myron Mixon seems to dominate. The one where the judges come to your rig for judging?

As always, thanks in advance for any input!

Smoke_Chef


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe it is MBN (Memphis BBQ Network).


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 4, 2010)

Size will just depend on the contest.  Some have plenty of space available and some are packed in tight. 

Most contest will have the size of a "standard" space listed on the cook team application.........there are usually XX number of oversized spots available for those with RVs, large trailers, etc.  Some make you pay for extra space.........really just varies by contest, but most can accommodate a pretty large rig.


----------



## bbqhead (Jun 4, 2010)

size, its nice to have plenty of space, but like Fatback Joe said sometimes you have to pay for extra space. some dont allow motor homes, some contest I have to watch tree limbs because of the a/c unit on top. to heavy , you get stuck, i'm just talking from expiriance. but it is nice to have a trailer to have everything close by, i carry smokers, generator, ice chest ,everything. i would look at trailer at contest and see what would work best for you. when i got my trailer, my friend was selling it, i thought it would be perfect, but after using it a year, its to big for what i need. i'm now looking to see what would fit my needs, and not have to keep it in storage cause it wont fit at my house.   as far as myron's competing its mainly, MBN, and very few KCBS.  MBN comes to you for onsite judging, then if you make finials they come back again, I think they might do blind judging too.  hope this helps, I've just learned from expiriance, and still learning.


----------

